# Wrong use for compound



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Our 4th exterior job where joint compound was used as a wood filler. Gee why is my paint peeling after only a few months? 

Went from a simple scrape job to now removing paint and compound then filling it with the proper stuff. Oh yeah,

When you run out of hardener for wood bondo, do not just apply whats left. Uncured bondo sucks to remove. Soft but very sticky.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> Our 4th exterior job where joint compound was used as a wood filler. Gee why is my paint peeling after only a few months?
> 
> Went from a simple scrape job to now removing paint and compound then filling it with the proper stuff. Oh yeah,
> 
> When you run out of hardener for wood bondo, do not just apply whats left. Uncured bondo sucks to remove. Soft but very sticky.


What, some painter took a shortcut?? Color me shocked.

I remember reading about a steeplejack here in the states who was repainting a church. In the SOW was repairing and re-gilding the finial on the spire. When he set his rigging and reached the top of be spire, he found that the previous painter had also taken a shortcut. He had just trashed the finial, replaced it with a grapefruit, and spray painted it gold.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> What, some painter took a shortcut?? Color me shocked.
> 
> I remember reading about a steeplejack here in the states who was repainting a church. In the SOW was repairing and re-gilding the finial on the spire. When he set his rigging and reached the top of be spire, he found that the previous painter had also taken a shortcut. He had just trashed the finial, replaced it with a grapefruit, and spray painted it gold.


DAMN, I wish I had learned that "work-around" decades ago :whistling2:


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

That's an amazing tale.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

DrakeB said:


> That's an amazing tale.


The steeplejack was profiled in _Preservation_ the magazine from The National Trust for Historic Preservation. IIRC, the article was from sometime in the mid-90s.


----------



## Paint medics (Aug 8, 2015)

I ran into the same situation about 2 weeks ago, Some of our work consists of municipalities ,state ,department of health lead repaints . Well the city kicked this contractor out and asked us to finish this job . Granted we dont power wash lead houses but I like a clean surface so we rinse them. Well my guy calls me and tells me that portios of the underhangs are fallin out . 
Im like WTF. drive over there since we were painting a house next street over ,and sure enough ,this jackass used compound which is for ceiling stucco to patch all wood that needed to be replaced . 
We had piles and piles of compound crap all over the yard .so i can identify ,,lol
Lots of hacks out there my friend. Thats why you and me stay busy , because we care about our work..


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

cdpainting said:


> Our 4th exterior job where joint compound was used as a wood filler. Gee why is my paint peeling after only a few months?
> 
> Went from a simple scrape job to now removing paint and compound then filling it with the proper stuff. Oh yeah,
> 
> When you run out of hardener for wood bondo, do not just apply whats left. Uncured bondo sucks to remove. Soft but very sticky.


Sucks bro. Hard lesson to learn. I've been there. Take it as a life lesson and fix it and move on. That's the thing about painting. Even vets make mistakes. Everyone does. We are all constantly learning and perfecting our craft.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Seth The Painter said:


> Sucks bro. Hard lesson to learn. I've been there. Take it as a life lesson and fix it and move on. That's the thing about painting. Even vets make mistakes. Everyone does. We are all constantly learning and perfecting our craft.


HEY, I don't perform surgery on DOGS, so why should a vet operate on a house?


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Lol funny stuff daArch.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Can you report people for bad jokes?


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> Our 4th exterior job where joint compound was used as a wood filler. Gee why is my paint peeling after only a few months?
> 
> Went from a simple scrape job to now removing paint and compound then filling it with the proper stuff. Oh yeah,
> 
> When you run out of hardener for wood bondo, do not just apply whats left. Uncured bondo sucks to remove. Soft but very sticky.


So how are you handling this change order? Seems like this wouldn't have been included in original scope of work, so are you doing the patch removal and repair on T&M?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I paint paint said:


> So how are you handling this change order? Seems like this wouldn't have been included in original scope of work, so are you doing the patch removal and repair on T&M?


T&M. I called the building owner and told him, took a pic and texted it to him, he said what ever it takes to remove the compound. About 4 hours later it was all gone.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm sure you guys run into this quite a bit, but it sure reeks of Home Depot to me.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Speaking of half-a$$ed shortcuts, here's the latest we came across. We're repainting a 8-10 year-old McMansion clad in HardiPlank. There are several problem areas where the Hardi was improperly detailed: installed tight to head casings, installed tight to roofs, and the biggest culprit, no kickout flashings. It's not like we get a lot of rain here. We average around 24" annually, but that's enough.

Instead of a few hours to remove some flaking paint, prime, and repaint, it turned into several days to remove a wall of delaminated HardiPlank and install new. Oh, we did also spring for $1.50 for the kickout flashing.

It helps ease the pain when clients just tell us to fix what needs to be done, but it does raise hob with the schedule.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

It still astounds me that people don't take the $ 10 and 10 minutes to properly flash things. The saddest thing is, the original contractors never get held accountable for it- ever. They're always long gone or the home's been sold or the HO doesn't remember who it was. They're costing people thousands of dollars with very little recourse.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

DrakeB said:


> It still astounds me that people don't take the $ 10 and 10 minutes to properly flash things. The saddest thing is, the original contractors never get held accountable for it- ever. They're always long gone or the home's been sold or the HO doesn't remember who it was. They're costing people thousands of dollars with very little recourse.


Our Personal Best (=worst) was doing ~$40K of repairs on a 10-year old house because the windows weren't properly flashed.

Another contractor and I keep talking about the "building boom echo", the huge upswing in major repair projects that are the result a stuff being built in such a hurry, and by such maroons, in the last boom.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

I see $ 14,000 front doors going out sometimes and just wonder if they're going to get flashed at all, much less properly. Get calls frequently from people with rotting windows wondering why. I hate giving that kind of bad news. Especially when I ask who installed the window, "oh a family friend of ours!"


Well. He screwed yah.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Pac, we like I said has been our last 4 exteriors to bid on. I've never seen it before used outside.

This is a very high traffic pizza joint, very busy downtown and was painted by a worse hack than depot or Lowe's would offer.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Drywall mud for exterior. Now that's funny. Not for you obv CD, but you gotta admit.

It would be pretty awesome to see a guy mudding and taping cracks on exterior brick walls with the stuff.

"You should always use paper tape on cracks! Not the mesh stuff! Won't hold up!"


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> Pac, we like I said has been our last 4 exteriors to bid on. I've never seen it before used outside.
> 
> This is a very high traffic pizza joint, very busy downtown and was painted by a worse hack than depot or Lowe's would offer.


Oh. It was done on a slow pizza day by stoned pizza delivery drivers. I get it. But really? Worse the Home Depot or Lowe's?


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Sometimes you think you seen it all then you come here. Joint compound? Outside? Really? That's just pathetic imo.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Seth The Painter said:


> Sometimes you think you seen it all then you come here. Joint compound? Outside? Really? That's just pathetic imo.



Lol, I know. A while back I looked at a job where the HO has skim coated the top of the handrail on his deck with JC and painted over it with Behr! Needless to say, it went all to pieces in a couple months. The guy just couldn't figure out what went wrong


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

A job I'm working on now a painter got paid 30000 for a trim pack and got paint everywhere and did a very bad job. I put the video on here. Did you see it?

https://goo.gl/photos/WLPuwTvKfyg8JwDR8


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Gough said:


> Speaking of half-a$$ed shortcuts, here's the latest we came across. We're repainting a 8-10 year-old McMansion clad in HardiPlank. There are several problem areas where the Hardi was improperly detailed: installed tight to head casings, installed tight to roofs, and the biggest culprit, no kickout flashings. It's not like we get a lot of rain here. We average around 24" annually, but that's enough. Instead of a few hours to remove some flaking paint, prime, and repaint, it turned into several days to remove a wall of delaminated HardiPlank and install new. Oh, we did also spring for $1.50 for the kickout flashing. It helps ease the pain when clients just tell us to fix what needs to be done, but it does raise hob with the schedule.


We all know search function sucks but I'm looking for a product that will smooth out the butt seams of hardi sheets 4x8x5/16. We are replacing a few sections and after power wash and sand today we discovered some product used to taper out the joints. Seemed like mud but I know that wasn't it. Any suggestions on what to use would be great thanks


----------

